# Headstock Logo - How to do this?



## sick-strings (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a logo design for my headstock but I'm not sure what the best way is to put it on. Would you use those water transfer decals and then poly over it or cut out the shape of the logo from some clear plastic (like report covers) and spray paint it? I thought of inlay but I want something nice and easy for this build (my first). 

What have you guys done and can you post pics of the results?

Thx


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've always used water transfer decals and then sprayed clear lacure or poly over them. They don't stick to raw wood, so you need to at least lightly finish the neck/headstock first. Put your decal on, lightly press out water with a tissue, let it dry 24hrs, then spray a light coat of of clear over the whole headstock. If you spray too much on the first coat, the decal will wrinkle. I spray on about 4 more coats, letting them dry about an hour each.
Then I sand the headstock with 1000 grit and give it one last coat. By this time you should no longer be able to see the outline of the decal. Oh, and cut the decal as close as you can and smoothly as you can.

I'll edit this later with the name of a guy that builds the best decals I've found, but there are many who will do it from your design. :smile:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Same as Lincoln, I got very satisfactory results as follows:

-waterslide decal kit as sold in a model/hobby shop, $6
-design decal (or find and modify) in Windows Paint
-test print for size
-adjust and final print
-cut around decal very close
-surface prep on headstock
-apply decal, pat down GENTLY to get rid of air bubbles
-let dry 24 hrs (less is probably OK)
-finish with lacquer (or whatever), # layers to taste


----------



## sick-strings (Mar 6, 2008)

Thx guys. Gonna look for some water transfer decals this weekend.

Cheers


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Did anyone find a source for waterslide decal paper? I've looked all over and the closest I can come is transparent shipping labels at Staples. London area would be best for me.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I think any good hobby shop would have them....like for lettering on the sides of model railroad cars........


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Did anyone find a source for waterslide decal paper? I've looked all over and the closest I can come is transparent shipping labels at Staples. London area would be best for me.


If you Ebay.......go to "musical Instruments" and then search "waterslide decal paper". You'll get about 65 items compatable with either inkjet or laser printers. 

None of them in Canada however. kqoct

There's a Ebay seller in Quebec that will make you headstock decals, that's another option.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Make sure you mist the decals with lacquer or spray poly(depends on your topcoat) before you put them into the water to apply them.If you don't the ink will run!


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

These folks are not in Canada but I have used them before

http://www.decalpaper.com


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

Mike Potvin said:


> These folks are not in Canada but I have used them before
> 
> http://www.decalpaper.com


many thanks for that post there Potvin...
additional note...if you have a Reissue strat and are refinishing the neck...will Fender send you new decal if you provide them the serial number!?. heard of this before and have a few repro tele and fender decals from 2003 i purchased on epay. 
overall ...thanks for the details guys...many thanks :wave:


----------

